
AppleTV fitness app Using Siri remote to Track your Reps - coolioxlr
https://medium.com/@ethanyfan/trackmyfitness-the-only-apple-tv-fitness-app-that-track-your-reps-a0cbb341ac7e#.1saxap93o
======
coolioxlr
Currently feature in AppleTV app store under "Get In Shape" section

